# Connecting Laptop through TV to Hi-Fi speakers



## patti15 (May 30, 2010)

I am hoping someone can help me. I can connect my Acer Laptop to my TV via a cable. I have my stereo system wired to my TV but I would like to know how to get the sound from my laptop/tv through my speakers.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what connection are you using to connect to TV 
if HDMI connections - then the sound should go through 
otherwise you will need to use the headphone socket to connect to the hifi 

model of the laptop 
model of the TV


----------



## patti15 (May 30, 2010)

HDMI cable to connect. I get the sound through the TV fine .. just I cant route it through the Hi Fi speakers.. The Tv is a Panasonic Viera..


----------



## patti15 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry My Laptop is an Acer Aspire 7540G


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> The Tv is a Panasonic Viera..


 the line out on the TV should then provide the sound 
whats the exact model of the TV 
i have a Panasonic TX-L32D28BS 
my HIFI amp is connected to the Audio out on the TV and so anything playing into the TV - PVR, Bluray, PC via HDMI etc
all audio is then output through the hifi


----------



## patti15 (May 30, 2010)

Yes I have a DVD player which is connected to my Hi-Fi Just having aprob getting sound via my speakers. The Model of the TV is Panasonic TX-37LZD80. Thanks for your help .. appreciated


----------



## patti15 (May 30, 2010)

The DVD is connected to my Hi-Fi and then from the DVD to the TV via a scart lead


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what is conneted to your hifi from the TV 
sometime you can use a HDMI lead if it has return control for audio 
or you may have an optical out from the TV or the phonos out 

you need something connected from tv to the hifi - i will need to look the TV spec up - which i'm afraid will be later in week


----------



## patti15 (May 30, 2010)

can i just take the connectors from the back of the dvd and connect them straight to the tv for now?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

that wont help the you need to have the TV to the hifi 

not sure why the DVD is mentioned - are you trying to get sound from PC via TV via HIFI
what has that to do with DVD


----------



## patti15 (May 30, 2010)

Sorry If I have confused the issue. I am trying to get the sound Via my Hi-Fi speakers.


----------



## patti15 (May 30, 2010)

The amp is currently only connected the the DVD player (and then I get sound through the Hi-Fi)


----------



## buffoon (Jul 16, 2008)

From what I can see your TV has an audio out (L/R - RCA jacks). Connect those to your amp-in and anything that's from the the TV (TV tuner itself or piped in externals such as Sat-Receiver, DVD, laptop etc.) should continue out to to your amp. and thus the speakers. 

Forget about your DVD connection. Whatever cable you're using there, it's piping IN to the TV.

If you're short of audio cables at the moment, you could, however, connect the current DVD to amp cable between the TV audio out and the amp. Since you're presumable getting sound and image from your DVD to TV by another cable (SCART or whatever), that sound should the also travel thru your TV to the amp. Mind you, in order to listen to CDs you'd have to have the TV on, even without image.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you now connected the hifi amp to the audio out on TV as suggested in my post #5 & Buffoon post #13

I actaullay use two inputs on the AMP - one from the TV and one from the DVD player - anything video then playing on the TV plays through the hifi - no matter what the source 

and if i want to play CDs on the DVD - i dont have to have the TV on and can listen to CDs on the hifi via the DVD player 
which means my hifi amp a "Audio Analogue Enigma" valve amp - can now sit out of the way and not on display and run by using the remote control and i use the dlna on the TV or Humax box to run all my music off a server


----------



## elisabetta-canal (Feb 2, 2012)

You need to do 3 primary things in order to view your laptop display on your home TV screen.

1) Connect a video cable from the laptop video output to the TV video input.
2) Connect an audio cable from the laptop audio output to the TV audio input or home stereo sound system.
3) Setup the laptop computer to be able to use your TV display.

Almost all laptop computers are designed to be able to use external displays. A laptop computer can have a video output jack such as an S-Video or a RCA composite video or a VGA port or a DVI port or an HDMI output and more. The video output port on your computer could be only a VGA output or it could have several options. It depends on what graphics capabilities your hardware has and this determines how you connect to a TV. Many modern HDTV display panels such as plasma and LCD have a VGA input port built-in specifically for computer hookup. So you can see that there are many possibilities and options depending on what type of jacks your laptop has and what type of jacks your TV has. Depending on which video output jack(s) your computer has, you can make a direct cable connection or use one of several types of adapters.

WIRELESS LAPTOP TO TV CONNECTION

You can also make a wireless connection from laptop to TV using a set of wireless boxes, transmitter and receiver, such as the ones here from SewellDirect or here from D-Link and this one has component video, composite video and VGA.

Your laptop's video and audio output jacks are along the back, sides or front of the bottom section of the computer. Your laptop may have one or more of the following ports for video and audio:


----------

